# Any perch reports Toledo Water Intake?



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Just checking to see if any one is doing any good for perch near the intake. I have a 16 ft deep v aluminum boat and that is about as far as I will go out, I still have to pick and choose the days mother nature will let me get out there, and work schedule is screwy. So any reports would be appreciated. Looking for any reports inclose from the intake all the way to Huron. Perch or Walleye

Thanks Mike


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

we got em west of the intake last weekend. some of the fastest perch fishing ive ever experienced. there was a small pack of boats out that way. and one pack just north of little cedar point.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

We fished out by the intake on Saturday and nailed them. Took us from 7:00 til 9:30 to limit and we didn't keep anything under 8" mostly 9s and 10s.60 fish 19.5lbs at the cleaners. What a beautiful day on the lake. We fished all by ourselves set from the pack.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks guys for the good reports. Haven't been able to get out yet thanks to Momma nature. Nice to know they are around for when I can get to them.

Much appreciated!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

With all these fishermen fishing out by the intake is there any way I can hitch a ride out for some perch. July 4 or this weekend. I have gas and bait money plus anything else that we made need......Matt


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Matt I'm headind out in the morning weather permitting but my boat is full or I'd take you. If I have any open seats this coming weekend I will send you a pm.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks that sounds good......Matt


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Tough fishing around the intake after the big blow. We tried everything and couldn't get a steady bite anywhere. We moved 7-8 time but same result in 18,20,22,24,26 fow it didn't matter. Every boat out there was moving every 30-45 mins so I think everyone was struggling. Best was 24' northwest of the intake and 19-20 southeast of the intake. It was crazy good last weekend so hopefully it will pick back up this weekend.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Fished 20 fow 1/4 -1/2 mile straight east of the the intake today with the wife. 60 perch 19lbs mostly 9" or better. Took us from 8-12 to get our limit because our anchor keep breaking loose. Then we fun fished and caught another 30-40 perch that was released. There was a big pack northeast from us 1/2-1 mile but not sure how they did. I try to stay out of the pack and fish by myself .We had lot of junk fish early then they backed off a little and the perch took over. Minnows cut in half worked better then whole ones right on the bottom.Not a bad day on the water!


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the report that bite is still going on hit it this morning pulled 23 just got a bit choppy for my boat. Had to cut out before I got my 30. 

Thanks Again Mike


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

No problem mike ! Glad to see you were close to your limit sucks it got rough on you. The weather this spring and summer has not been cooperating very much. I cancelled more trips or got blown off early more times already this year then all off last year.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you guys think the bite will still be going strong for the weekend? Me and a group of guys plan on kayaking out for perch Sunday morning as long as the lake cooperates.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I think they will still be there this weekend. I will be out Saturday so I will let you know. Be careful in the kayak it gets rough out there quick!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

looking for a ride out to perch fish this weekend.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any new reports?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Only report I have for today is ROUGH! There was 4 footers out there this morning so I'm guess not to many people perch fished today.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

2 adults and 4 kids 163 perch 44 lbs at the the cleaners. Fished half mile east of the intake 20 fow for 2 hours then it slowed down so we moved 2 miles north east of the intake in 24 fow and found them again. It was a little bumpy out there today but not a bad day.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

We were right over by the intake in our kayaks, but didn't have much luck. We were out from about 8-4.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Joe Sylvania (Apr 2, 2010)

Went out Sunday and fished two miles north of the intake. Fishing was good. Half limit in two hours and ran out of shinners. More white bass and withe perch than you can shake a stick at. Water was muddy most of the way out.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

We cut our minnows in half or 3 pieces and made 5 dz last for 163 perch with all the junk fish also.


----------



## mschulte (Mar 29, 2013)

Took 18lbs for 2 tickets yesterday north of intake. Decent amount of trash but stayed on a school of larger fish.

No other boats near me at all, the way i like it.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi do you know if that bite is still going on? It was just to rough out for my boat last weekend, maybe going with a buddy that has a much larger boat.

Thanks Mike

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

It was good last weekend but I haven't been out since Sunday. I would image they will still be there this weekend.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry for late report, thought I would go on buddies 28ft Well craft instead  of my boat this past Friday and outsmart mother nature.HA we were 2 miles north of the intake 24ft of water for 45 minutes we were slaying the perch then the wind kicked up a couple more notches and we could not hold achor! What a disappointment oh well get em next time.

Mike

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

We got a late start today about 10:30 and we had our limit around 1:30. Not hot and heavy but stead for that time of day. The size was average and there was some junk not too bad. Fished about 2 miles northeast of the intake in 24 fow. Huge pack of boats a little north of us. Minnows cut in half outfished whole ones by far. It was a be beautiful day on the lake maybe the best all year for me. Good luck I won't be out again til next weekend. Were having a huge fish fry before the country jamboree should be fun!


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Enjoy your fish fry! Thinking about going today if I can get a hold of my buddy, bit rough for my boat if I go I will post results.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Fish fry was great thanks! We cooked 420 pieces of perch for about 30 people. We plan on going Saturday and Sunday and would love to hear if there still around. I've been hearing a lot of guys struggling this week. I hope the weather cooperates this weekend calling for rain sat and north winds sun. Lets hope that changes for the better. Good luck!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Well it started out a little rough today but turned out really good. Water was a little rough first thing this morning then layed down and couldn't get the fish really going til I moved for the 6 th time. Then when I found them it was crazy good fishing. We caught 135 of our 150 perch in less then1 1/2- 2 hours with my buddy his wife and 2 kids on board. I couldn't even get my second pole baited. The kids and his wife was even catching a bunch. We found a very nice school about 3 miles northwest of the intake almost due north of little cedar point. Minnows cut in half on the bottom. Be back out in the morning same spot weather permitting. We ended up with our limit 150 perch good size some sorting and 51 lbs at the cleaners. It was a beautiful day on the lake! . Good luck!


----------



## Seadated (Nov 25, 2012)

WalleyeRunner said:


> Well it started out a little rough today but turned out really good. Water was a little rough first thing this morning then layed down and couldn't get the fish really going til I moved for the 6 th time. Then when I found them it was crazy good fishing. We caught 135 of our 150 perch in less then1 1/2- 2 hours with my buddy his wife and 2 kids on board. I couldn't even get my second pole baited. The kids and his wife was even catching a bunch. We found a very nice school about 3 miles northwest of the intake almost due north of little cedar point. Minnows cut in half on the bottom. Be back out in the morning same spot weather permitting. We ended up with our limit 150 perch good size some sorting and 51 lbs at the cleaners. It was a beautiful day on the lake! . Good luck!


Thanks for the report. Im going to give that area a try in the a.m. Do you mind sharing a depth? Ive never fished that area.


----------



## jackedup (Jul 18, 2013)

Seadated Ill be heading that way Sunday am "all jacked up" on ch 68

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Seadated (Nov 25, 2012)

jackedup said:


> Seadated Ill be heading that way Sunday am "all jacked up" on ch 68
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sounds good. Seadated also on 68


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

Walleye Runner great catch and Great report. Moving 5 times that's a lot of work


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

We struggled ugg wish My buddies radio worked right.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Unfortunately I decided to cancel this morning had some of my hunting buddies driving an 1 1/2 to my place and according to the bouys it looked a little rough. Didn't want to waste there time and gas getting up there and being to rough to perch fish. How was the lake this morning rough or not to bad?


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Rough day today! Started out northwest of the intake a couple of miles and was really slow. Moved 3 times to get 65 for 3 guys. Be back out tomorrow hopefully it will be a little better. 19lbs for 65 perch good size.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

2 days with short limits. We got 95 of 120 today for 30lbs. Fished northwest of the intake out of the pack. We will be back out tomorrow on 68. Not a great day but we had fun.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a late start Sunday around 8 am and it was hot til 11 had 4 guys 120 perch but not as big as they have been. Fished same area we have been fishing. Perfect day on the lake!


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Got late start 8/16/13 water was dead flat, algea pretty thick was like driving boat through a green oil slick. There was a pretty sizable boat pack 1 mile or so N of the intake and they probably did pretty good in the morn till water went flat. The slick as Ill call it, went miles past the intake. 2 miles South of West Sister Island could still see some although not as bad. Didn't even try for perch trolled for walleye for a bit with no success.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

[
That was 8/15/13 thAt we went




QUOTE=Lazy Eye;1682515]Got late start 8/16/13 water was dead flat, algea pretty thick was like driving boat through a green oil slick. There was a pretty sizable boat pack 1 mile or so N of the intake and they probably did pretty good in the morn till water went flat. The slick as Ill call it, went miles past the intake. 2 miles South of West Sister Island could still see some although not as bad. Didn't even try for perch trolled for walleye for a bit with no success.[/QUOTE]


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Tough day for us a couple miles north of the intake. Fished from 7-11:30 only 60 perch but we did catch some hogs! Our 60 went for 22lbs we had 5 over 11" and 3 at 12" and a lot of 10"s. Be back at it in the morning but going to try another spot good luck!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Another tough day 65 perch for 18 lbs. All the fish were caught were before 9 then they just shut off completely. Move a couple time but nothing after 9. Left the lake at 11:30.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone make it out this week?


----------



## AngusCows (Aug 24, 2013)

Got out at first light this morning, tried three spots NW, N, and NE of intake, then tried gravel pit, then ran out to Sputnik. Got 3-4 perch at each spot plus assorted white perch, bass, and sheeps. A bit disappointing but we caught a meals worth. Very light bites, best size at sputnik. Back at dock by 11. -AC


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Today we started a couple miles NW of the intake and had a steady bite til 9 then they completely shut down. We had about 40-50 in the box before they shut down so we moved to the gravel pit to finsh our 3 man limit and hooked 2 nice walleye while perching. What a perfect day on the lake today!


----------

